# Ephraim and Manasseh supplant Reuben



## Eoghan (Oct 17, 2008)

In Genesis 48:5-6 Ephraim and Manasseh are adopted and appear to be elevated to tribe status. Does this bump Reuben off the list? Israel had cause to be offended with Reuben, is this why?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean by bump off the list. It is clear that Joseph receives the double-blessing that the firstborn received according to Jewish culture but leadership is given to Judah. Reuben does receive a portion in the land but it is not a double portion (Manasseh and Ephraim receive that for Joseph). As for Levi and Simeon, they do not receive a portion. Levi receives some cities while Simeon is within Judah.


----------



## TimV (Oct 17, 2008)

And Dan gets left out in Revelation, while Joseph again gets the double blessing, but in a different form.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Oct 18, 2008)

Dan does get left out in Revelation. I have heard some say that this is because of Dan's manifest unfaithfulness and rebelliousness against God, not being content with their allotted land and not being zealous to take control of it. However, I'm not sure. 

Regarding the Reubenites, they were allotted land on the West Bank. They weren't "bumped off the list", so to speak, but the birthright was taken away from Reuben, passed by Simeon and Levi, and was given to Judah.


----------



## CheeseKing (Dec 16, 2008)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Dan does get left out in Revelation. I have heard some say that this is because of Dan's manifest unfaithfulness and rebelliousness against God, not being content with their allotted land and not being zealous to take control of it. However, I'm not sure.
> 
> Regarding the Reubenites, they were allotted land on the West Bank. They weren't "bumped off the list", so to speak, but the birthright was taken away from Reuben, passed by Simeon and Levi, and was given to Judah.



So if the blessing passed by the first 3 and hit Judah, where does that leave Ephraim and Manasseh? 

Genesis 49:22-26 NKJV

22 Joseph is a fruitful bough, a fruitful bough by a well; his branches run over the wall. 23 The archers have bitterly grieved him, shot at him and hated him.
24 But his bow remained in strength, and arms of his hands were made strong by the hands of the Mighty God of Jacob (From there is the Shepherd, the Stone of Israel),
25 By the God of your father who will help you, and by the Almighty who will bless you with blessings of heaven above, blessings of the deep that lies beneath, blessings of the breasts and of the womb.
26 The blessings of your father have excelled the blessings of my ancestors, up to the utmost bound of the everlasting hills. They shall be on the head of Joseph, and on the crown of the head of him who was separate from his brothers.

Also, what do you make of Psalm 78:67-72 NKJV

67 Moreover He rejected the tent of Joseph, and did not choose the tribe of Ephraim
68 But chose the tribe of Judah, Mount Zion which He loved.
69 And He built His sanctuary like the heights, like the earth which He has established forever.
70 He also chose David His servant, and took him from the sheepfolds;
71 From following the ewes that had young He brought him, to shepherd Jacob His people, and Israel His inheritance.
72 So he shepherded them according to the integrity of his heart, and guided them by the skillfulness of his hands. 

To me it sounds like Ephraim was the chosen tribe in place of Reuben and the birthright was then taken from Ephraim and given to Judah. What do you think?

Forgive me if I'm


----------



## Leslie (Dec 17, 2008)

Reportedly, the lost tribe of Dan made it to Ethiopia--they are the Falasha Jews who were airlifted to Israel ? in the '70's. For those who interpret Revelation futuristically, there is a theory that they will become a fifth column in some future conflict. It is true that they are marginalized at present. I don't know how much evidence there is of the identity of the Falashas and Dan, or if it's someone's dream. The northern part of Ethiopia was culturally and religiously solidly Jewish until about the 400's.


----------

